# What happened to the 942 forum?



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Where'd the 942 forum go??????


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Due to activity levels, three forums were rolled into one:

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=87


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

OK, Thanks. 
Evidently the way they were combined they ended up in my "hidden" forums so I had to unhide.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Odd to see 3 DishPro receivers grouped under a heading of "legacy" which applies to non-DishPro equipment.


----------

